# Why won't my sulcata open its eyes??



## rnbslitheringhouse (Jul 13, 2013)

My sulcata hasn't open it's eyes since I got it. I've been misting its 3 times a day, keeping its hide wet and at proper temps that I got from reading Toms thread.. Please help!!!


----------



## abclements (Jul 13, 2013)

Have you been soaking your tort?


----------



## wellington (Jul 13, 2013)

Are you using any kind of coil or compact lighting? If so, get rid of it. How about the humidity and temps? Temps should be 80 with a basking of 95+ and humidity of 80%. If you have t yet, read Toms threads below in my post on properly housing a sully.


----------



## rnbslitheringhouse (Jul 13, 2013)

abclements said:


> Have you been soaking your tort?



Yes I soaked it twice for 30 mins since I got him last Sunday


----------



## wellington (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes, I forgot too mention soakings. Everyday for 20-30 minutes in warm water for under a tort two or younger.


----------



## rnbslitheringhouse (Jul 13, 2013)

wellington said:


> Are you using any kind of coil or compact lighting? If so, get rid of it. How about the humidity and temps? Temps should be 80 with a basking of 95+ and humidity of 80%. If you have t yet, read Toms threads below in my post on properly housing a sully.
> [/quote
> I am using a regular light bulb right now cause I take them out side for 30 mins a day and I have a Che for heat.. Like I said I am following toms thread for what to do. It looks like there is a film over its eyes.


----------



## wellington (Jul 13, 2013)

I would up the soaking to every day. Is he eating and walking around? Does everything seem normal?


----------



## mainey34 (Jul 13, 2013)

What do you mean by "film" ? Please take a pic...


----------



## rnbslitheringhouse (Jul 13, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> What do you mean by "film" ? Please take a pic...



Here's a pic.






wellington said:


> I would up the soaking to every day. Is he eating and walking around? Does everything seem normal?



It is waking around a little more but I haven't seen it eat


----------



## mainey34 (Jul 13, 2013)

Has your tort been like this since you got him?


----------



## rnbslitheringhouse (Jul 13, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> Has your tort been like this since you got him?



My daughter said his eyes were open the first day we got him, but I never seen it. I've had them for six days now. The other one is doing great.


----------



## Tom (Jul 13, 2013)

Seems like this problem occurred at the source.

What is your temperature over night? What are you using for night heat?

How was this baby started before you got it?


----------



## rnbslitheringhouse (Jul 13, 2013)

Tom said:


> Seems like this problem occurred at the source.
> 
> What is your temperature over night? What are you using for night heat?
> 
> How was this baby started before you got it?



Temps are around 77 in the hide box night, as for what I'm using for night heat, I have a CHE. Is a regular light bulb ok for daytime? I do take them outside every day for 30 min.


I showed you a pic of it tank before and you asked if I was trying to be funny!!


Right now the hot spot is 103 middle is 85 and the damp hide box is 80. Are these temps ok??


----------



## Laura (Jul 13, 2013)

are you sure he has eyes? he looks blind,, and I would contact who you got them from right away.


----------



## mainey34 (Jul 13, 2013)

That eye looks like he is blind in. From the picture. I dont know about the other one. Does the other one look the same?


----------



## rnbslitheringhouse (Jul 14, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> That eye looks like he is blind in. From the picture. I dont know about the other one. Does the other one look the same?



They are the same


Just so everyone knows my daughter named this one Flash and the other one Turbo.


----------



## tortoiseowner101 (Jul 14, 2013)

Feed him carrots or get tortoise/turtle eye lotion for closed swollen eyelids


----------



## rnbslitheringhouse (Jul 14, 2013)

I tried to get a hold of the guy I bought them from, but now he won't return my emails..


----------



## tortoiseowner101 (Jul 15, 2013)

Keep us updated


----------



## rnbslitheringhouse (Jul 16, 2013)

tortoiseowner101 said:


> Keep us updated



I finally got a hold of buddy, he said he was going to give me a replacement..


Now to see that happen will be another story... My fingers r crossed


----------



## tortadise (Jul 16, 2013)

What are the plants in the enclosure? BTW a regular bulbs needs to be changed to a mercury vapor bulb or uvb tube bulb for UV 30 minutes isn't enough to be utilized properly.


----------



## rnbslitheringhouse (Jul 17, 2013)

tortadise said:


> What are the plants in the enclosure? BTW a regular bulbs needs to be changed to a mercury vapor bulb or uvb tube bulb for UV 30 minutes isn't enough to be utilized properly.



30 min a day is the min I've done daily. I don't have any plants in it enclosure yet.. I have been putting orchard grass along with some weeds and kale. I have bought some seeds to start growing some grass and clovers. I also bought plants but have to wait cause I bought them from a nursery, so they have fertilizer in them. I replanted them in plain dirt and removed most of the old dirt.. I used the tortoise table when buying These plants to make sure they were save..


----------



## rnbslitheringhouse (Jul 26, 2013)

Just to let you know that the little sully passed away last night.. My daughter is really upset!!


----------



## mchong9606 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using TortForum mobile app


----------



## oknursedana (Jul 26, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Give your daughter extra loves today.


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 26, 2013)

So sorry I know it's hard but when you recieve your new healthy little guy you will see a difference in activity and will enjoy him even more.


----------



## Teodora'sDAD (Jul 26, 2013)

On a lighter note- My tortoise was born with one eye and she is doing fine.. a bit of a busy body... but doing fine  Just saying. Hope everything pans out well for your little guy.




rnbslitheringhouse said:


> Just to let you know that the little sully passed away last night.. My daughter is really upset!!



Sorry to hear.


----------

